# Sterilised



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello

First i'm sorry for my bad English ;p

I have a question.
My vet said it's better for my Chihuahua to be sterilised since i don't want her to have puppies but my aunt told me her vet don't want to sterilise Chihuahuas because they are so small. I don't know what to do. I read on internet that sterilised Chihuahuas have a increased chance of different types of cancer and other problems at older age. This scares me. My vet said it's better to sterilise her but now i'm just confused. I just want the best for her.
Should i let her sterilised or not ??


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

There are pros and cons for spaying or not spaying. You just have to do your research and decide what's best for your dog and what you feel comfortable with. It depends on the size of the chi too and if your vet has experience with small animals. You can always get a second opinion from another vet if you're still on the fence. Many small chis are spayed successfully.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My personal opinion is that if you do not want puppies, you should sterilize her. Many tiny (less than three pounds, for example) Chis have gone through the surgery just fine. A qualified vet should be able to do the surgery. There are many cancers that affect unsterilized dogs and pyometra also only affects intact females. Personally, I would never have an intact girl because even if you are the perfect owner the boy dog next door may not have the perfect owner and accidents happen. Pregnancy for a chi can be life threatening. How old is your girl?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

She is 1. Her birthday was yesterday


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dayalf said:


> She is 1. Her birthday was yesterday


Has she had her first heat cycle yet? If so, I would get her spayed. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi & welcome!!!

Ah, I just noticed you're from the Netherlands, it seems vets in your part of the world have different views on sterilising compared to USA, UK & Australia from what I've read from other members and, not only that, when they do the operation they charge up to 10 times more - I have often wondered why is such a strange regional thing.

I have always had my pet girls sterilised for health, cleanliness and safety reasons. After their first heat/season is an ideal time for hormonal reasons.


----------



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

She had her first heat cycle when she was about 7 months old. 

This part of the world has a really different way of thinking ;p


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, & I meant to say, don't apologise for your English, it is perfect


----------



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you ^^


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If your dog is over 3 pounds, then I think it is perfectly OK to spay her. Even under 3 pounds is OK IF the vet has done smaller animals (rabbits, ferrets etc). good luck


----------

